# re-did snorkels....



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

made em a little taller after the sinking....and went for the submarine camo look . painter i am not, my 5 yr old son did the black hehe


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good to me!  ... Sinking.... I think I'm gonna go raise my snorkels now


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah it wasnt a good night hehe:flames:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks good now lets keep only oil in the motor lol


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks good. I've had a couple of close calls and made mine taller when I redid them too. Its cheap insurance, lol.


----------

